# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  3D printed Transforming Robot Wheel, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Carter Hurd 

thingiverse.com/thing:695952

----------


## Airicist

Build instructions: transforming wheel robot 

Published on Feb 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Transforming Wheel Robot 2.0 Clearing Obstacles 

Published on Feb 28, 2015




> Whegs, or "leg wheels," are awesome at clearing obstacles. However, they aren't used often despite their good obstacle clearance. They are less efficient, can actually be slower over smooth surfaces, create a very bouncy ride, and, most importantly, can't be used with encoders to provide movement and position information. On hard, flat surfaces, round wheels are almost always the way to go.
> 
> However, outdoors is a different story. GPS data can compensate for the lack of movement information from encoders, there is more space so a bigger spiky robot doesn't get in the way, and the ground absorbs a lot of the impact and makes the ride smoother despite the wheel's shape (snow/sand/grass is soft).
> 
> This robot was designed to perform well both indoors and on dynamic surfaces such as snow and grass.

----------


## Airicist

Transforming Wheel Robot short demo 

Published on Apr 9, 2015




> A short demonstration video of my transforming wheel robot.

----------

